

Ask HN: How does one get access to flight data? - benjoffe

I'm toying with the idea of creating (another) travel site, I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on the best way to get accurate flight schedules and prices.
Cheers,
======
gspyrou
You may check FlightStat
<https://www.flightstats.com/developers/bin/view/Main/>

